# found a cool picture



## nargo (Apr 2, 2013)

While reading online about the Morris Canal that ran all over this area,I saw this picture.. if you notice in the background it's the  Bowden Bottling Works in Boonton NJ.. I never saw a picture of the place and I have two Blobs from there.


----------



## nargo (Apr 2, 2013)

here are my two


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 2, 2013)

now thats cool . Is that a barge going on a rail system? I never seen this before .


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

I think that's right to the left of the light that goes over the tracks now as you head into the center of town, nice catch.... Here's a pic of the canal bridge in Little Falls from around 1870 that I have...


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

and here it is in the late 1920's being dynamited since they canal was no longer being used...


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

Notice the men on the left hand side of the bridge checking it out after it had been blown away...


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> now thats cool . Is that a barge going on a rail system? I never seen this before .


 Here you go Gordon, the Morris Canal had many incline planes...

  http://www.morriscanal.org/tech.htm


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Jim...

 I lived in Lake Hiawatha for many years and as a kid, we used to sneek into the Boonton reservoir to go fishing. I had been told that there were some buildings from a small town that had been submerged when they made the reservoir.  Any truth to that? is this where these buildings may have been?

 Wayne


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nargo
> 
> While reading online about the Morris Canal that ran all over this area,I saw this picture.. if you notice in the background it's the  Bowden Bottling Works in Boonton NJ.. I never saw a picture of the place and I have two Blobs from there.


  Cool old picture for sure....


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2013)

There may be a building or two in the resovoir but not the buildings in the original post


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yep cool pic I saved it. I have a section on my site for old pix. Reminds me of the canal in my town.


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

cool pics all 
 had to save the first one also.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

Growing up in the 60's and 70's and being both a bottle collector and an environmentalist I often wondered about reservoirs. I know the either moved whole or dismantled most of the buildings and relocated as many graves as were known but what about the dumps. They were probably just left, so what happened to them? Were bottles bobbing around for years? Did they collect what the could or as I suspect, just wait for them to gather at the dams edge and sink? What a place for divers!!! How about the the toxins like heavy metals etc.? How many years was the water, by today's standards, unfit for consumption?
 [8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]
 Probably a lot safer than they got in the 60's and 70's.[][][][][][]


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

or there ae pockets of toxins in the reservoirs just  a waiting to pop someday,scary


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 3, 2013)

nice pics and backstory..thanks for sharing.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link E , I just never knew they did that with barges onto rails thingy.


----------



## nargo (Apr 3, 2013)

Epackage,That last pic is that the mill that is the condos now?...Southern Mane diver...Not sure about the Boonton reservoir,but I'm sure it's true...I know that there is an old mining town under the Canastear reservoir in Vernon


----------



## nargo (Apr 4, 2013)

Thus is the site I found the picture      http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~njmorris/morriscanal/index.htm


----------



## epackage (Apr 4, 2013)

The condos that occupy the old Beatties Mills factories would be to the right of the pic, you can't see them in that pic. The buildings you see are for the Passaic Valley Water Works, most if not all are still there...[]


----------



## epackage (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are the buildings you see from the Morris Canal bridge in 1906...


----------



## nargo (Apr 4, 2013)

great pics,any finds over there?


----------



## epackage (Apr 4, 2013)

No good spots to dig, you find the occasional bottles down by the water when it's the dry season...


----------

